# The end of an era at Longman Miniatures....



## alongman (Mar 30, 2010)

We are sad to post that today, we lost our stallion Jandt's Our Champion. Champ was a son of Boone's Little Andy and had produced several of our National Champions and National Champion producing mares. Champ lived to the age of 27 years of age and spent his last days at the farm in the near company of his four-legged and two-legged family. This amazing stallion helped direct the breeding program of our herd and the Andy line has been the influence of many renowned breeding programs.

If anyone has any progeny of Champ, we would love to see pictures and hear stories about them. Also, we are interested in keeping the Champ line strong in our program and would love to hear about quality animals as they become available. Please contact me directly.

Jandt's Our Champion:







Some of Champs progeny at Longman Miniatures:

Longman's Shadow Spencer - Champ great-grandson






Jandt's Petite N Pretty - Champ granddaughter






Longman's Champ Cicily - Champ daughter


----------



## minih (Mar 30, 2010)

How very sad, and a touching memorial. I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your stallion.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 30, 2010)

My condolences on your loss Adam. He was a fine boy and I can well imagine how much you will miss him.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 30, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Champ. He looks like he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 30, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. I can see he was loved and his offspring/grand babies are just lovely!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Adam. He is a piece of history and how humbled you must be to have had him with you for so long. He certainly lived up to his name. Hugs to you my friend


----------



## albahurst (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your stallion, Adam.

Peggy


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 30, 2010)

Such a huge loss, but what a legacy he has left. My hope is that you will continue to strengthen his line and his offspring will continue to add to the miniature breed.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## alongman (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. Champ truly was a legacy in the miniature horse world as so many of the Andy sons have been. Our plan is to keep breeding the Andy line, so we are pleading that if you have a Champ offspring, you contact us. We would love to keep his legacy and our dream alive through his offspring.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss - it never gets any easier to lose one, especially when it is one that is so close to your heart.

Sending sympathy to you and your family.

Anna


----------



## Miniv (Mar 30, 2010)

My condolences to you all over the loss of your beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## barbiedoll68346 (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam, SO sorry to hear of this loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Jason.

Barb Davis

DreamCatcher Farms

Dunbar, Nebraska


----------



## Annabellarose (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Tab (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry! What a loss!


----------



## wildoak (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam, so sorry for your loss. He looks to have been a very special horse and has left quite a legacy.

Jan


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 30, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry to hear about your loss....[/SIZE]_ _[SIZE=12pt]He was a beautiful stallion with a GORGEOUS head/neck. My condolences are with you.[/SIZE]_


----------



## MinisOutWest (Mar 30, 2010)

so sorry.


----------



## Amy (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. He was fortuanate to have had such a long & happy life with you. He produced some lovely ones for sure. Take care.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Mar 30, 2010)

My deepest sympathy to you and Champs family. He lives on in his foals.


----------



## bonloubri (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Echo Acres (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam, Jody, Jason- So sorry to hear about Champ. I know he was a great part of your program. You guys take great care of your horses and it shows. It is always a sad day when the "special" ones leave us.

Take care

Renee


----------



## ruffian (Mar 30, 2010)

We are so sorry for your loss, Adam. What a beautiful horse, and a wonderful legacy.


----------



## Linda K (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. I know it must be so hard. Take care , and I hope you hear from lots of people with offspring.

Linda


----------



## kmh (Mar 30, 2010)

Longman's, we are so sorry to hear of your loss.

Steph


----------



## Leeana (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so sorry Adam


----------



## DianeT (Mar 30, 2010)

We are very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of his passing and glad that you are continueing his lines


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## bfogg (Mar 30, 2010)

What a pretty boy! I am sorry for the loss of your grand old man. He seems to have left some mighty fine "hoofprints" in his wake.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## sedeh (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



But what a legacy he's left you!


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss.






I'm sure he will be greatly missed. I hope you do hear from people with offspring.


----------



## REO (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh Adam, I'm SO sorry you lost your precious boy! I hope you can gather more of his kids to join you to help you carry on his legacy. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## alongman (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you again for your kind words.............. my family and I truly appreciate the horse family that we have, no matter how many miles are between us.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam,

I am so sorry - another Legend has passed. For those of us who have been around a long time, it is really tough to watch some of the horses that set this breed on the map pass on - I am so glad that you have offspring to carry on his line.

((( Hugs )))

Stacy


----------



## Russ (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry!! I really feel for you...

Stephanie


----------



## Lewella (Mar 30, 2010)

{{HUGS}} to you, Jody, Jason and the rest of the family. Champ will be greatly missed!


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss Adam, but glad that you have so many of his offspring. He had some really nice get.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam, Jason and Jody...I am so sorry for your loss! I know how much he meant to you and will be greatly missed! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of this loss



What a beautiful stallion and what a legacy he left behind for you


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Adam and your family

He was truely a gift to our breed.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 30, 2010)

O Adam how sad! 27, though, is a long life and he was much loved! He will live on in the beautiful horses he sired.


----------



## Tenltraining (Mar 30, 2010)

Adam, IM so sorry for your loss! Im sure you gave him many wonderful years though at your farm and he received the greatest care. He was lucky to have you as you were to have him! I hope you find some of his get to carry on his legacy and can continue on with his offspring for generations to come. Take care......


----------



## alongman (Mar 30, 2010)

As many of you know, Jasmine and Laura Tennill showed a Champ daughter named Longman's Champ CharDoNeigh (aka Candace). To my knowledge, they did very well. I just want to extend a HUGE thank you to Jasmine Schlick and family. CharDoNeigh will be making her way back home to Minnesota via a good friend in Indiana. She will arrive home after being bred to an AMHA Champion stallion. I could never have imagined losing Champ, but being able to bring this special girl home after having an extraordinary life with Laura and Jasmine is truly a gift. Thank you so very much for allowing this to happen.


----------



## Deb O. (Mar 31, 2010)

Adam,

What can I say that others on here including my wife have not already said. My heart goes out to all of you. He was a beautiful boy and I can tell will be greatly missed. And I'm so glad you are continuing his legacy which I can think of no better way to honor such a beloved friend. Hugs and love to you, Jason and Jody. Deb


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 31, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for the loss.


----------



## vvf (Mar 31, 2010)

Adam

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know your whole family loved him. He definately was a beautiful boy.

That is so nice to hear that you were able to find one of his daughters and bring her home.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 31, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your great loss. It is truely wonderful that you located one of Champs daughters and that you are bringing her home.

Farwell to a a grand representative of the breed, God speed Champ.


----------



## Checkmate Miniature Horses (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so so sorry!!! I have a a little horse named Little King's Bay Boss that 25 years old. He has always been such a little HOT SHOT but now he has been slowing down a lot lately.I think you are blessed to have a horse you love so much. Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 31, 2010)

What a beautiful boy he was. It made me think how I would feel if I lost my boy. I don't really know what I would do. What I do know is I would be devastated. I hope someone steps up with available offspring. I wish you the very best.

I wish you the very best in your future and hope you can keep his line going for years to come.

Marie


----------



## mini treasures (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss Adam. It is hard when you lose good horses like him and it feels like you lose one of you family members. Hope to see you at shows in Iowa this year.

Jeremy, Amanda, and Aspen Dodson

Dodson's mini treasures


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 31, 2010)

Adam,

I am so sorry that you lost Jandt's Our Champion - what a gorgeous fellow. It sounds like he has had a great life with lots of loving care.

I am glad that you were able to find one of his daughters to bring home, it will help to ease the pain in losing Champ.


----------



## alongman (Apr 1, 2010)

I just wanted to again send a huge thank you to all our friends for their love and support during this emotional and difficult time. Champ will definitely live on in our hearts. A special thank you goes out to Darcia Kavorik for designing a special tribute to my special boy - it's still in the works, but I can't wait to see it.

Finally, a HUGE thank you needs to be extended to Angie Sauer of Hoofbeat Acres / Buck On Ranch. As of today, her Senior Stallion, Jandt's Fantazon (a brother to Champ) will be coming to live with us at Longman Miniatures. Fantazon has some huge hoofprints to fill, but has a successful reputation all his own. I have gone from crying tears of sadness at seeing the empty stall and all the posts about Champ to crying tears of pure emotion that Angie would entrust another living legend to us with the goal of carrying on our dream of pursuing the Andy bloodline in our herd.

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Marty (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Adam. I understand how much this hurts you. What a great little horse who I know was so much loved.


----------

